# Funny iPod Ad Spoofs



## Stridder44 (Sep 20, 2003)

These are some funny pics.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 20, 2003)

lol! My favourite is "OyPod" heheh. Thanks for sharing


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 20, 2003)

Smart stuff!


----------



## doofy10 (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Reality (Sep 20, 2003)

http://images.somethingawful.com/mjolnir/images/cg09162003/CardinlBiggles.jpg

Classic


----------



## chevy (Sep 20, 2003)

I love "I'll be back" !


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 20, 2003)

lol, I like the iObey because of the movie it is from, really cheesy, but a good movie, can't recall the name though. 

iPimp, lol


----------



## Jason (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## The Memory Hole (Sep 21, 2003)

Urbansory,
I believe the name of the movie was "They Live"... correct?


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

Heh, what a wonderful collection of images!

My failed attempt at humor (which is much classier than my first idea, I should add):


----------



## MisterK (Sep 26, 2003)

Hehe Very Amuzing, these new spoofs are way better then the old ones, those werent realy funny.


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Truer words were never spoken... actually, they probably were, but you've got the idea. 

BTW, it's spelled "purgatory" if you care.


----------



## JML (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Nobody _
> *Urbansory,
> I believe the name of the movie was "They Live"... correct? *



Yes, with Rowdy Roddy Piper. Late 80s. That one caught mt eye too.


----------

